# Problems with RIU



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

I made a post not too long ago with a similar complaint as this one. I'm having a problem viewing my activity stream, my recent post, and started threads. Its almost like their missing? what's the deal with that? got me feeling sketch bout this website. I was asured (in the other post i was reffering to) that it would be taken care of by somebody from RIU. But it has only gotten worse. Got me feeling like ya'll givin my info away if ya dig me? So what's really going on?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 9, 2013)

Your fucked. Run.


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

My only problem with RIU is that a lot of the people here seem to be on the pot or trying to grow bad stuff and I don't like it and think it's bad and pray they will stop.
Otherwise I love RIU and everyone here, I do dislike the censorship sometimes but I guess it keeps the site from devolving into something awful or something that already exists elsewhere, my only other problem is with people who don't believe in all the things that are going on, you know "conspiracies" but then again the debate is what makes it interesting I guess.


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

aseboy101 said:


> So what's really going on?


There is a tracing devise on you
Were you aware of this?
It monitors your conversations and location


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

dude what are you talking about i wanna know why my post are gone i didnt mention anything ur talking about so if ur just on here to piss me off with some bs answer mind ur own business. Their is no debate! You wanna debate go beardo somebody else dude. I want answers from people who know what i'm talking about not somebody trying to stur up a debate. Thank you kindly mind ur own.


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> There is a tracing devise on you
> Were you aware of this?
> It monitors your conversations and location


how would you know this?


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

aseboy101 said:


> how would you know this?


I know, just making sure you know


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 9, 2013)

Last time this happened dude got arrested.


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

sounds like bs i wanna hear from some kind of authority from this website about this now


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> I know, just making sure you know


where can i see this for myself.


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

aseboy101 said:


> where can i see this for myself.


Check your pocket
here is a link with some basic info, you can do further research on your own if you want
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_phone


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> Check your pocket
> here is a link with some basic info, you can do further research on your own if you want
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_phone


lol dude ur a jerk haha. I dont think i have that problem. only use a phone for work and there it stays. they cause brain cancer and refuse to use it other then work. I have a home phone that works fine.


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

aseboy101 said:


> lol dude ur a jerk haha. I dont think i have that problem. only use a phone for work and there it stays. they cause brain cancer and refuse to use it other then work. I have a home phone that works fine.


I don't shower or bathe because of the risk of dermal absorption of fluoride but I do go swimming in the pond and go outside when it rains, still risky but not as bad. I quit brushing my teeth years ago


----------



## patlpp (May 9, 2013)

Dude , you are jumping in with both feet.


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

patlpp said:


> Dude , you are jumping in with both feet.


Nah, I just kind of wade in


----------



## patlpp (May 9, 2013)

Sorry Beardo, meant for OP, please let me be.


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

ok sir thanks for taking the time the screw with me i see there are nothing but wise crackers on tonight. No time for the Hey RIU can yall fix my profile please. I would greatly apprecate it


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

patlpp said:


> Sorry Beardo, meant for OP, please let me be.


dont understand jumping into what both feet? the poop yea im realizing that. just wanted to get my profile fix not get my peacons played with.


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

aseboy101 said:


> ok sir thanks for taking the time the screw with me i see there are nothing but wise crackers on tonight. No time for the Hey RIU can yall fix my profile please. I would greatly apprecate it


I was keeping it real, it's true about the phone being a tool of enslavement, it is the new overseer on this plantation and also about the risks of dermal fluoride absorption


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY
[youtube]7YvAYIJSSZY[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Last time this happened dude got arrested.


Do you mean the guy who ran this site? The mod?
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/506804-help-me-help-fdd.html


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> I was keeping it real, it's true about the phone being a tool of enslavement, it is the new overseer on this plantation and also about the risks of dermal fluoride absorption


I can def. agree about the phone. People have become way too addicted to it. You wanna reach me I still got an answering machine that takes tapes. haha. leave a message ill call ya back. About the dermal fluoride absorption i guess everybody have their own fears.


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

aseboy101 said:


> I can def. agree about the phone. People have become way too addicted to it. You wanna reach me I still got an answering machine thats tapes. haha. leave a message ill call ya back. About the dermal fluoride absorption i guess everybody have their own fears.


I like your style but they are still watching and listening to you.
I'm not really that afraid of fluoride I just chose not to expose myself to it it is poison after all
What I am afraid of is breathing and getting morgellins disease, did you know they are putting silicon based life forms and bacteria and viruses into the air along with metals, breathing scares me, fluoride I can manage to limit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNb2XhqW-7c
[youtube]gNb2XhqW-7c[/youtube]


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

thats some scary stuff there! gonna need to get a gas mask soon.


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

i dont get how this thread has had zero views was it quarantined?


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)




----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

wow this is kinda crazy how come everything that i notice and write about gets fixed a few minutes later.


----------



## match box (May 9, 2013)

I'm rofl. You may want to post in the support area for real info. Oh and watch out if ya hear helicopters. That's how they come for ya.


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

well i still cant see my recent post and recently started threads


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

match box said:


> I'm rofl. You may want to post in the support area for real info. Oh and watch out if ya hear helicopters. That's how they come for ya.


at first i started to get mad but after beardos cell phone post i started to laugh too and when i go back and read this whole thing yea its pretty funny.


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

I think you need to write FDD a letter to ask about this situation, you should be able to find his address in one of the threads on here, there is one called write the guy a letter but I can't find it maybe someone can post a link, anyways he was the mod on this site so i'm sure he could explain what is the problem, just get the address and write him your problem and wait for a response and let us know what was happening


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

this is a wild goose chase.


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

Here is ten hours of Alex Jones to watch while waiting 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPMXXYldur4
[youtube]RPMXXYldur4[/youtube]


----------



## aseboy101 (May 9, 2013)

lol this was fun maybe no real answers, but def. amusing. East coast time and i got to work in the morn. so guess we can kill this thread unless you have a real answer and ill read it in the morning or just fix my profile please RIU!


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

aseboy101 said:


> maybe no real answers, but def. amusing. i got to work in the morn.


This is exactly what they want you to think, they have you right where they want you you are playing into their hand and doing as their program dictates


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

aseboy101 said:


> this is a wild goose chase.


Where have all the geese gone?
Take a gander


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2013)

aseboy101 said:


> I made a post not too long ago with a similar complaint as this one. I'm having a problem viewing my activity stream, my recent post, and started threads. Its almost like their missing? what's the deal with that? got me feeling sketch bout this website. I was asured (in the other post i was reffering to) that it would be taken care of by somebody from RIU. But it has only gotten worse. Got me feeling like ya'll givin my info away if ya dig me? So what's really going on?


please use our "support" section we are having problems with those area and they are ticky to fix be patient please


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> Here is ten hours of Alex Jones to watch while waiting
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPMXXYldur4
> [youtube]RPMXXYldur4[/youtube]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 9, 2013)

When your posts and threads disappear it's because they have been subpoenaed. You can no longer access them to edit them. "Everything you say can and WILL be used against you in a court of law". Start looking for an attorney. It's easier BEFORE they take you in. We have lost a few people and they all report back that missing threads and posts is how it happened. While Beardo might be a little paranoid about the flouride, he is spot on about 5.0 watching you. Be careful what you say on your phone and in your email. They've probably turned your mom against you too. They're probably watching you everywhere, including your shower. They also use thermal imaging to watch you inside, so just know they are watching you spank it, even if you think you're safe in the bathroom or closet. Sorry.






In other news, my posts and started threads stopped in January. I cannot see anything after that. I beat it like it owes me money and shoot it all over the walls, ceiling, furniture, etc, so if they come in at night with night vision they will be disoriented with all of the white everywhere. In those precious seconds, I will make my escape.


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 10, 2013)

aseboy101 said:


> where can i see this for myself.


Dude...They only fuckin wit ya...Stop smoking so much...Para cunt


----------



## aseboy101 (May 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> please use our "support" section we are having problems with those area and they are ticky to fix be patient please


Thank you SUNNI!! didnt realize that there was a support section till somebody and yourself mentioned it. I def. will post any other problems there. To avoid the start guy remarks.


----------



## Total Head (May 12, 2013)

i just noticed this today so i don't know if it's been fixed or if it's just a workaround, but when i click on "my profile" at the top of the screen, my activity stream comes up and defaults to "all", so it shows other people's replies as well as my own posts. but if i click on my name right next to where it says "all" all my posts come up and they're up to the minute recent.







i still can't use the "find latest posts" link because that goes back to jan. but i can still access them from my profile. it should work.


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i just noticed this today so i don't know if it's been fixed or if it's just a workaround, but when i click on "my profile" at the top of the screen, my activity stream comes up and defaults to "all", so it shows other people's replies as well as my own posts. but if i click on my name right next to where it says "all" all my posts come up and they're up to the minute recent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not everyone is able to do this but this does help some users!


----------



## aknight3 (May 12, 2013)

this is thread is all very weird and pretty funny LOLOL


----------

